# Pergolas



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Whilst looking at estate agency sites on the web I notice that the style of the outside of many Portugese houses featured seems a bit 'plain'. I have been used to seeing the more Mediterranean style with a wooden pergola on the outside with vines/plants growing up, to provide shade and decoration. I realise this lack may be because they are holiday homes and the owners do not want too much maintenance, but, in general, if you wanted to add a pergola on, do you need to apply for planning permission? I realise that when we get down to purchasing it may be more appropriate to ask the estate agent then, but I am also aware that they are likely to answer 'of course' to any question, whether that is the correct answer or not! 

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends a lot on the pergola, construction and base and the Camara, I know of two Camara's with joint borders one would allow the other would require planning permission, also the buildings "footprint" can have an effect, it's the sort of thing that requires double checking with the Camaras engineers dept (planning issues) when you select a property rather than relying on the word of an estate agent who's a vested interest


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't overlook the practicalities of pergola ownership. NEVER put one near a pool especially if it has Bougainvillea on it - the mess is incredible. If you make it from wood it won't survive for very long in the climate. (once the plants grow you can no longer get wood preservative on it)


----------

